# windows 10 old printer won't install



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Is that a USB printer?


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Try launching the installer in compatibility mode.

I doubt win 10 was coded to handle parallel port properly. Most modern pcs don't have parallel port.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

A lot of printer companies have not updated their drivers foe Windows 10 for their older printers. 

I had two HPs that worked fine under Windows 7. I tried every trick in the book but I would not get them to work under 10.

Sometimes I think it's a conspiracy to just get you to buy a new printer.:vs_mad::biggrin2:
.
.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

> Sometimes I think it's a conspiracy to just get you to buy a new printer.


It is and goes far beyond printers.

They want all software/hardware replaced every few years to get a constant revenue stream.

Win 10 and new software/hardware have no advantages for the typical user over the older stuff.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

user_12345a said:


> Try launching the installer in compatibility mode.
> 
> I doubt win 10 was coded to handle parallel port properly. Most modern pcs don't have parallel port.


How do get compatibility mode?

Manual install mode let's me select a LPT port for install. It let's me install from disk which I have the win drivers. However it doesn't install anything. It just keep repeating select file and install.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

> Win 10 and new software/hardware have no advantages for the typical user over the older stuff.


The main reason I am updating is Turbo tax won't install on win 7. Say it is too dangerous.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

^I read that this year's turbo tax will still install on windows 7 but it isn't officially supported.



If all fails, you can duel boot 10/7 or run 7 primarily with 10 as a virtual machine for turbotax.

You need plenty of ram to do virtual machine well, at least 8gb. I tried it with 4gb and it was very slow.

---------
On the earlier versions of windows, you right click on the executable and hit properties and there's a compatibility tab.

Win 10 may be different.

This is not for manually putting in drivers.



> How do get compatibility mode?
> 
> Manual install mode let's me select a LPT port for install. It let's me install from disk which I have the win drivers. However it doesn't install anything. It just keep repeating select file and install.


Does the printer support plug and play? 

Are you trying to put in the right file when doing it manually? usually, it's an inf.

Are you sure the parallel port is actually working in windows 10? Do you have another ltp1 device you can test?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

joed said:


> The main reason I am updating is Turbo tax won't install on win 7. Say it is too dangerous.


I don't trust the bastards with my personal financial data, but you *could *use the online version of TurboTax.

The basic filing functions are free.
.
.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't trust them to not have my data. I will only do my taxes on MY PC.




> Does the printer support plug and play?
> 
> Are you trying to put in the right file when doing it manually? usually, it's an inf.
> 
> Are you sure the parallel port is actually working in windows 10? Do you have another ltp1 device you can test?


The printer is a Tectronix Phaser 560. I don't think it is plug and play.
The .inf file has the 540 in its list.
Don't know if the LPT: is working in win 10. I know it works in win 7. I used the printer last week. I will check the DEVICES tomorrow.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

That printer is from the 90s - the driver could have 16 bit code in it.

Are you running windows 10 32 or 64? Did you by any chance run win 7 32 and now run 10/64?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

The printer is no longer supported. It's a miracle it worked in Win 7.

https://www.support.xerox.com/suppo...html?operatingSystem=win10x64&fileLanguage=en


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Yet that printer will likely outlast anything you can purchase today.

I say dual boot with 7 and keep the printer.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

joed said:


> The main reason I am updating is Turbo tax won't install on win 7. Say it is too dangerous.




It will install and run. You get a warning message that you can click by.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

You also have the option below:

You can print your tax form to a PDF file in Windows 10. Then save the file onto a USB stick. This is just about the same as a paper copy except you can't print to paper in Win 10 if you uprade. Or, if you trust the Cloud, you can save your PDF file onto a free Cloud backup service like Evernote. The Cloud is better in some respects because it's off-site for example, away from thieves, disasters, and the like.


But I would also consider Dan's idea above, try to install Turbo Tax onto Win 7 and see what happens.


What version is your Turbo Tax?


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Theres actually another way to install drivers... 

Which by passes 'windows'

Its been awhile since I have had to do this (years)

but in the disc, you should have a bunch of files... .sys IIRC... right click > install

You can also do this with .inf files as well...

Might get some bullsh!t msgs about compatibility... hell windows might even jump up and down and scream, you can tell windows 10 to fawk off under user accounts, set notifications to 'allow everything'

just once installed make sure you reset windows user account settings back to default

Also there is NO reason current Gen hardware wont work on windows 7, its just M$ wants EVERYONE on windows 10. So they paid off the hardware vendors to only support windows 10 going forward.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like I might be hosed. Apparently windows 10 version 1903 does not support parallel ports.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

joed said:


> Looks like I might be hosed. Apparently windows 10 version 1903 does not support parallel ports.


lol honestly just roll it back to 7 for now and install turbo tax since djlandkpl says it will work.

win 10 is a shtshow especially if you need to run older hardware. the industry wants u to go out and buy a new printer u don't need.

u can try a usb to parallel adapter but honestly it's not worth it - later on you would dual boot, run 7 for the stuff that won't run on 10.

I do the same thing but with windows xp and 7 to use an older scanner.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Have you considered a USB to LPT adapter?

Does the printer have the optional network card?


From an Internet search:
*Just saw a reply to a 5100 printer connected to lpt under windows 10 which failed with upgrade. User was able to get it working by going into lpt port properties and telling it to use any interrupt assigned to the port. This may be the solution users with windows 10 using parallel port on computer may need if printer stops working after upgrade. The setting is usually under device manager where you scroll down to ports and left click and then right click on the lpt port being used and hit properties and they click on port settings and make the change. It may or may not work but worth a try if all else fails. Also applies to windows 10 64 bit.*


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

You can add legacy hardware (aka LPT/parallel port) through windows 10 settings.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The printer does not have a network card although there is one available for the printer. Probably cheaper to buy new printer.
This is a spare time build of a second PC. I have a ghost image to roll back to win 7 if it comes to that.
I will do some more investigation. I need to check the manufacture website for chipset driver that I installed for win7 also. I also need need to into control panel/devices and see what the LPT settings are.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I wonder if a USB-based linux distro, like Knoppix, would have the drivers to operate the printer. You could then just print your TT output to PDF on a USB drive and print through the linux OS.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I think part of the issue might be the lack LPT support in win 10. I need to verify that first then I will try again to install the printer.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Check this: 

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...ndows-10/bbeb5844-5875-4632-8721-299b66675ab1

Then try: 

https://aatayyab.wordpress.com/2017...-legacy-hardware-driver-in-windows-10-64-bit/


----------



## Shiftyshift (Sep 5, 2018)

As people say, Win 10 parallel port support is not there. Below is a link to a parallel to USB adapter on Amazon. In the questions, someone said it did let his LaserJet function with Win10. You can confirm if there is a parallel port by going to Device Manager (right click start at bottom right and left click Device Manager near the top. Open the Ports section. If the screen shot attached shows, you can see I don't have a parallel port. It might be worth trying to see if the adapter will work.

https://www.amazon.com/C2G-16899-Pa...usb+to+parallel+adapter&qid=1582128072&sr=8-4


----------



## MarkLenz (Feb 25, 2017)

Not a conspiracy - just basic business principles. It costs a lot in terms of resources and manpower to update software for old hardware so it runs on new operating systems. ANd where is the return on that investment? There is none - no current or future revenue stream to make it worth doing.

The good news is, new printers are super cheap and offer LOTS of benefits and capabilities old printers don't. I know it seems wasteful to just throw away an otherwise "perfectly good" printer, but once you get a new printer installed you'll forget all about the old one. They're that much better.


----------



## Shiftyshift (Sep 5, 2018)

Agreed - the old Tektronix was a workhorse, but a new small laser will be great. Though, a new less expensive one won't have automatic duplexing which I believe the Tektronix does. I have a small HP which has been working well for years and can connect USB or wifi. The other issue is the cheaper you go the worse the resolution - they traded speed for quality. Text is OK but forget images. Things to think about when buying a printer.


----------



## vandamme (Aug 19, 2016)

I have several old printers, a scanner and various other gadgets that don't work in Windows 7 or later but work on Linux distros. Try downloading one (Mint is nice) and burn to a flash drive and boot from that. See if it prints something.


----------



## Unplugged (May 15, 2019)

I still keep using an old good HP LaserJet 4P. It's a US-made monster from 1993. It is a bit slow, but prints nicely even from Windows 10, and genuine sealed cartridges for it are dirt cheap on eBay these days. A USB-to-Parallel cable works fine. A print server is another possibility, as it can network-enable pretty much any LPT printer out there. Older Netgear models can be found for peanuts for that purpose.

For the situation that you're describing, a virtual machine is a best way to go when it comes to outdated drivers/software, i.e. when you need to run an older OS. It is a much cleaner, throw away solution than using a dual boot and risking messing up your main OS. Older systems, such as Windows 95, XP, 7 do not need much RAM, and anything between 512 MB and 1 GB of allocated RAM for your VM should be more than enough for an occasional use such as printing or using some old software that won't run on Win 10.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I am getting closer.
I now now have it identified in 'devices and printers' screen as an 'unspecified'.
I just need it to be known as a printer.

I have windows 7 drivers for it. Is it somehow possible to force win 10 to use a win 7 driver?


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Check this if you haven't yet: https://www.windowscentral.com/how-install-non-compatible-printer-drivers-windows-10


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Did you try:

Device Manager > Action > Add Legacy Hardware -- use disk for drivers??

Better idea:

Device Manager > Hardware and Sound > Devices and Printers -- Add a Printer >> The printer that I want isn't listed (bottom) -- Use disk for drivers


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Mystriss said:


> Did you try:
> 
> Device Manager > Action > Add Legacy Hardware -- use disk for drivers??
> 
> ...


Yes tried better idea. It just keeps repeating the prompts to install the printer and printer name. I downloaded the driver for win 7 from Xerox site.
I went into device manage. LPT port is there. I enabled legacy.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Tried this [install driver in compatibility mode]? - https://windows10skill.com/install-driver-in-compatible-mode-windows-10/


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Installed and printing.
Once I found the proper method to disable driver digital signatures it installed no problem. Test page printed.


----------

